# Beard Braiding



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

George is very patient with me. So today, I braided his beard a little. If I had some hair ties and beads on me, I would have made it much more elaborate!

Because he's not in rut, he doesn't smell, nor has he peed on his face for quite a while. His beard is so silky, I love stroking it! 

Maybe there should be a contest on the most blinged out goat beard, haha. Folks can vote on the best one!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

That's so cute


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I am desperate for a bearded goat,just so I can braid it. But I only keep does and wethers so I'm probably out of luck I guess!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a doe that my sister braided her beard and it stayed in for a few days before we took it out


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a weather and I love braiding his beard! Half of it is brown and the other white so it turns out sooo cute!​


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Jodi_berg said:


> I am desperate for a bearded goat,just so I can braid it. But I only keep does and wethers so I'm probably out of luck I guess!


I have a friend who has a pair of Nigerian sisters, and they have the most shiny, thick, and long beards! Maybe some girls are just more 'masculine' than others? I personally love beards on does, but I know for show they need to be shaved off.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

So cute  I don't like my girls with beards, but all of my alpines grow one. Lol. I snip them off. My alpine boys have too much beard to braid!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

So help the new guy. Do all goat breeds develop beards? 

Thanx,
Erik


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SOOO cute! Like the dwarves in The Hobbit! :laugh: I like the idea of a contest!



> So help the new guy. Do all goat breeds develop beards?


I'm not sure about all breeds, but I can tell you that within the ND breed, all bucks grow beards, but only some does & wethers grow beards. It seems to be somewhat hereditary.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> SOOO cute! Like the dwarves in The Hobbit! :laugh: I like the idea of a contest!.


Well, if there is a contest (don't know how to set those up) to vote on the best beard, I'd kick in a jeffers gift certificate for the winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of a doe we just sold. This is her last summer.. I do have a picture of it braided.. Just have to find it.. I may have one from the winter too.. It was longer!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This one is hard to see.. But it's there lol! You can see how long it was in her shadow


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha what a smug smile!^ She knows she be stylin.

Ive grown fond of some of my older girls beards.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed, my wether has hair on his chin that is longer than the rest of his fur but it doesn't hang down. I'm praying for growth!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> So help the new guy. Do all goat breeds develop beards?
> 
> Thanx,
> Erik


My Nubians don't usually. Even my two year old buck only has a little thicker hair under his chin. I do have one nubie with a couple of wispy beard hairs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my Saanen girls is sporting a growing beard now and so is one of my LaMancha does 
I guess most breeds grow a beard , maybe not as long or as thick as others though.
Hope that answers your question Erik_L 
Dont worry , we were shocked to see a beard on some of the girls too , lolol
My husband was besides himself and said he will clip that thing off with his clippers if she comes close enough to the fence , lolol He says girls shouldnt have beards , ROFL !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what my dad says too Laura! He makes me cut them off every spring and grumbles about them all winter lol!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> my husband was besides himself and said he will clip that thing off with his clippers if she comes close enough to the fence , lolol he says girls shouldnt have beards , rofl !


Lol!


----------

